

TDD Is a Tool, Not a Religion - asp_net
https://thomasbandt.com/tdd-is-a-tool-not-a-religion

======
je42
In my experienced years of development: \- with TDD

\- implementation first and then tests

\- just implementation without test,

I recently came to the following conclusion:

If you perform TDD, your specification that you try to implement are the
business requirements / the goals you like to achieve.

If you don't perform TDD, your specification becomes the algorithm/thing
itself you are developing and a (potentially fuzzy) idea in your head.

